# Pecos River scouting trip



## Texas Blonde (Jul 7, 2007)

I went down to the Pecos River today, where it crosses Hwy 1053 just outside if Imperial, Tx.  Ive driven past it a dozen times, and always wanted to stop.  Today wasnt a planned out trip, I just kinda wanted to go check it out.  Im going to go again soon in the morning when its not so hot.  It was only about 90 out there today, but the ground was almost solid sand. 

The red square on this map is where I was.  The river itself is outlined in yellow.






Some pictures of the river.  Ive seen people fish there before, but I have no idea what for.  The largest fish I saw was maybe 4" long.  




































"Big fish"






I was parked underneath the bridge that crosses the river, and there were sparrows everywhere.  They had these awesome mud nests under the wings of the bridge.  




































After I checked out the bridge area I drove alongside the river to the East, and found some amazing trails.  It looks like people take their 4-wheelers out there once and awhile, though the trails didnt look overly used.  The country back away from the road was amazing too.  I really cant wait to go back.  I saw a ton of scorpion burrows, and some snake signs.

















































Sings of life:


















And one last shot that made me think of Sheri.







Edit:  If you look at the map, along the very top youll see the name Coyote Corner.  Its a very dubious landmark that marks the NE corner of our ranch.  Its where the coyote hunters used to bring their kills so they could get paid.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice pics Sky!  I was in Crane (just east of Imperial) a few weeks back and found some really cool spiders.

Eric


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 7, 2007)

that sure is a funny looking cayote in that third pic of the river


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 7, 2007)

i must say you are quite the adventurer..i'm sooo jealous of you


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 7, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> that sure is a funny looking cayote in that third pic of the river


She jumped in the water, and got stuck in the mud.  She was walking all funny cause the mud was making her feet stick.  




sick4x4 said:


> i must say you are quite the adventurer..i'm sooo jealous of you


I dont know about being an adventurer.  I just get really bored sitting at home all day.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 7, 2007)

:clap: very beautiful place! amazing.


----------



## dtknow (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful photos! Those are swallows of some sort. Bank swallows maybe.


----------



## Gigas (Jul 8, 2007)

Your sparrows are what we call swallows over here, Looks like an excellent day, I really need to get out more...


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 8, 2007)

Gigas said:


> Your sparrows are what we call swallows over here, Looks like an excellent day, I really need to get out more...


Your right.  They are swallows.  I couldnt think of the name, and was too impatient to wait to post until it came to me, lol.  Thanks though!


----------

